# Licking....



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

Was wondering, of my two rats one in particular, Peaches AKA Tubs, is the one that licks me the most. Now is this a form of endearment mainly or just grooming? Do you think rats lick because their fond of us? Opinions please


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

I think my rat licks me because she enjoys my playing with her. I also think it's partly because my hands smell like rat food


----------



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

LOL! Peaches likes to lick my face. When she licks my lips it's probably because I eat so much chocolate, lol! Quite often though she does it as soon as I let her out the cage so maybe its to say "thankyou Trish". I like to think so anyway


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My two always have a tendancy to lick my lips after been drinking alcohol lol the little alcoholics.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its a grooming/affection thing just like with their ratfriends.  Enjoy it.


----------



## clorissasue (Jun 17, 2008)

my rat will lick my lips and then CLAW at my mouth to try to open it. If I do (To say OUUUUUUUUUUCH) it will try to GO INSIDE my mouth. LOL.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

clorissasue said:


> my rat will lick my lips and then CLAW at my mouth to try to open it. If I do (To say OUUUUUUUUUUCH) it will try to GO INSIDE my mouth. LOL.


Haha Max sticks his head in people's mouths if they open them. Good job we aren't predators! Silly Max


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> clorissasue said:
> 
> 
> > my rat will lick my lips and then CLAW at my mouth to try to open it. If I do (To say OUUUUUUUUUUCH) it will try to GO INSIDE my mouth. LOL.
> ...


 :lol: 
Delilah will stick her head in my mouth if it smells like food.
One time she was on my shoulder, and I was yawning....well. She not only stuck her head in, but licked my tongue. Blech! ><


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Zinc licks my tongue. D:


----------



## clorissasue (Jun 17, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > clorissasue said:
> ...



Oh ours will also lick the tongue... Or try to nibble on your teeth! My son lets him in his mouth. I try to keep him from it. He really wanted in today. I had minty gum. Silly rat!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> Zinc licks my tongue. D:


But at least for you, it's only interspecies, not interspecies same sex... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

(Zinc is a boy, right? Er....maybe I'm wrong..can't remember -_- )


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

No, it's interspecies same sex. :lol: Not that the last part matters... I'm bi, after all. x3


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Not to offend ANYONE, but I don't think we really have to tell everyone our sexuality. lol. I don't personally care, but hey.....


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

My rats love to lick my fingers, even after I have washed! Yuki in particular loves licking people. He is such a sweet friendly rat!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Licking=rat kisses!!! They are the sweetest things!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

All one of my rats does is lick me. I don't know why, but when I have Mickey out he just licks me like crazy. He will also try to lick my lips and around my mouth. He also opens it to lick inside. Haha. I let him do it, is that gross? Lol.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> No, it's interspecies same sex. :lol: Not that the last part matters... I'm bi, after all. x3


Haha, well the first part is still icky. xD
And I apologize for calling your ratties boys, I couldn't
remember. 8O 


Brizzle:
YES that's gross! :lol: 
But, I do it too. >> 
So it's ok. Haha.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2008)

ive been nervous that all this licking is trying to show dominance. too much agressive licking i dont like. should i let him do it? for some reason too, he seems to really enjoy the areas near certain veins, this rat killed another rat before, does it have the taste for blood?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats don't get a "taste for blood", they think we are tasty (salt on skin, or nice smell, but not for eating), or they are grooming us which is a sign of affection, licking is not a dominance behaviour at all.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

My Katie always tries to lick up my nose, or she CLAWS at my lips and then licks my tongue and teeth. I let her do the latter; it doesn't bother me. My dad thinks I have a mental problem though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ceiling, you have a rodentist :lol:


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

If I scratch certain spots on Nathan he'll begin to groom my arm and hand! It's sooo cute~<3


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Not fair! My boys never lick me. Actually, I never let them near my face because Clark took a chomp on my cheek one evening. For awile I wasn't even sure they had tongues since they use their teeth on me all the time (just to see if I'm food). Which is also why I wash my hands before I handle them!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

We've got one that tries to clean teeth as well. My husband says she has an "aspiring dental career."

I love rattie licks. It means love.

-Rozaylia


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

mine lick my tongue...sometimes when i've eaten something yummy, and they lick my hands when they think i need washing lol
But baby girl (who is alone atm) is so affectionate she licks all the time )


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

my ratties lick my hands, my feet, my lips, and my nose. its very cute!


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Aha.. my girl Alice is a huge rodentist. :lol: She'll actually pull your face towards her so she can try to pry your lips open to stick her head in to say hello and good day to your teeth. She doesn't spare the tongue-cleaning, either. I do have an affection licker, though  Damian's a big squish to begin with, but he absolutely loves to give out kisses, especially during petting sessions.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

My Yuki is my bruxer and licker. He will grab your hand into the cage and just lick, lick, lick! The others also lick but Yuki does it the most.


----------

